# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Dates will not display as dates

## Dreddi

Hi, my first post here = newbie!
Excel for Mac 2011
Whatever I try I can not get dates to display in date format, eg. 20/05/2013 is displaying at 39934. The date displays correctly in the formula bar and behaves as a date in all other respects, it just doesn't display on the sheet in the correct format. I've tried everything I can think of to reformat but to no effect. 
I've got the feeling there is a simple solution but I'll be damned etc. etc. 
Dreddi  :Frown:

----------


## JosephP

have you changed the number format for the cells?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Have you formatted as date ?

----------


## Kalergi

Hi!
Just use: right click on the cell\choose _Number_\select _Date_ and search for the desired format that suits for you.

Cheers!

----------


## Dreddi

Thanks JosephP, I have tried changing the number format to remove decimal place then tried changing to a date format - no joy, am still left with the number! Is this what you were thinking?

----------


## Dreddi

Thanks Pepe, I've tried and tried changing to different date formats, I'm always left with the number displaying. I've tried cutting and pasting to different workbooks and have successfully reformatted to a date but cutting and pasting back into my original sheet returns it to a number  :Frown:

----------


## Dreddi

> Just use: right click on the cell\choose _Number_\select _Date_ and search for the desired format that suits for you.



Thanks Kalergi. Right click / Format Cells / change to date format - no joy, I still get a number not a date displayed  :Frown:

----------


## JosephP

if you enter a formula in a cell do you see the formula result or the formula itself?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Any cell protection?

----------


## Dreddi

> if you enter a formula in a cell do you see the formula result or the formula itself?



I'm seeing the formula. In Preferences it is set to calculate automatically and it doesn't calculate when I manually calculate! Does this tell you something?

----------


## Dreddi

> Any cell protection?



No, certainly not that I am aware of. Is there a simple way to check?
Am loving the help I'm getting here, thanks.

----------


## AndyLitch

Try a simple arithmetic on the displayed number... Does it calculate or error ?

----------


## Dreddi

> Try a simple arithmetic on the displayed number... Does it calculate or error ?



The formula itself is displayed, it won't calculate or error!

----------


## Norie

Sounds like you've set the worksheet/workbook to display formulas.

You can change that in  File>Options... or on the Formulas tab in 2010.

There's also a keyboard shortcut, CTRL + `.

----------


## JosephP

for 2011
excel-preferences-view
in window options uncheck the 'show formulas'

----------


## Dreddi

> for 2011
> excel-preferences-view
> in window options uncheck the 'show formulas'



Will do, thank you again.

----------


## JosephP

you're welcome :-)

please don't forget to mark the thread solved

by the way I believe the ctrl+`shortcut key Norie mentioned is the same on the mac which may be how it got triggered originally

----------


## Dreddi

Thank you JosephP, you have SOLVED my problem in the face of stiff competition from other gurus, I am very grateful - I can now get on with my day job!
Great forum. Beers all round  :Smilie:

----------

